# Neighbors God love them



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

The electric company is tearing out my concrete driveway right now, part of their effort to give me new electrical service ( I've been on a temp bridge for over a year).
As it's being removed, I see a 2" pvc pipe coming from the neighbors place and ending under my driveway.
The neighbor used to have a drainage problem, no more and I guess I see why, they are draining under my driveway.
This is probably why my basement has been leaking all of a sudden.
I've got to wonder if it was the contractor who did this on his own, or if he had the neighbors go ahead.
Fortunately for me and him, he is away for 2 weeks.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol at least ya getting the problem fixed and hopefully the neighbor will get his taken care of as well.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol at least ya getting the problem fixed and hopefully the neighbor will get his taken care of as well.


This is true.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats no good.If you have any damages caused by this id be taking somebody to court.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ugh that sucks! So glad u found it when he was gone but I would make sure to tell him so he doesn't do it again.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol redirect it towards his driveway before the cement is poured lol. wat a creep.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

The guys doing my driveway took care of it before I said anything to them.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i would cap it off at the property line.. if his drain backs up and overflows .. oh well


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you would love my neighbor! they tore down their house and built a new one. then they tied into my well for water instead of drilling their own. saved em 10 grand till the pipe broke and flooded their world. law suits and health dept cost them 40 grand lol. they thought they were being sneaky


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

redog said:


> you would love my neighbor! they tore down their house and built a new one. then they tied into my well for water instead of drilling their own. saved em 10 grand till the pipe broke and flooded their world. law suits and health dept cost them 40 grand lol. they thought they were being sneaky


THAT IS HORRIBLE I can't believe the nerve of some people I mean come on! So glad thy got theirs....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Joewilly said:


> The guys doing my driveway took care of it before I said anything to them.


Talk about a massive tool...At least you got the stuff squared away.



redog said:


> you would love my neighbor! they tore down their house and built a new one. then they tied into my well for water instead of drilling their own. saved em 10 grand till the pipe broke and flooded their world. law suits and health dept cost them 40 grand lol. they thought they were being sneaky


Your neighbors sound like real (insert word I cannot say)... Talk about a patience tester:hammer::roll:

Seriously how do you put up with the stress they cause???


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

redog said:


> you would love my neighbor! they tore down their house and built a new one. then they tied into my well for water instead of drilling their own. saved em 10 grand till the pipe broke and flooded their world. law suits and health dept cost them 40 grand lol. they thought they were being sneaky


Well, that was sure an expensive lesson.

Did you ever see the movie ' Throw Momma from the train ' ?

(this is a joke, oh course, just in case anyone reading is too literal)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

LMAOOOO Joewilly, at above statement  And Dave that is just funny is what they get for doing that. I swear ppl are just to much sometimes.


----------

